# Apt Hunting in Wellington/Lower Hutt



## Sweetie48421

Hi all, I'm originally from NY and will be moving to NZ at the end of April. My job will have me in Upper Hutt and I was thinking of getting an apt in either Wellington or Lower Hutt. I will be there for a year so would like a furnished apt. Something walking distance to the train station would be ideal as I will be commuting to work. I'm coming as a single woman so clearly the safety of a neighborhood is important to me. Any recs on neighborhoods/buildings/general tips would be appreciated as I'm moving to NZ sight unseen (😳) so it will be an adventure in the truest sense of the word. Also, what is the timing like for the apt rental process in NZ? I ask Bc I'm going to be using Air B&B when I first get there and am trying to figure out how long to keep a place through them. Is it feasible to think I can find a place my May 1st or May 15th? Thanks!


----------



## Nemo80

Hi there,

I'm not familiar with the Wellington region to make any recommendations of neighbourhoods but, you could check try contacting some local rental agencies for information on areas, pricing and things to suit your needs. 

I've put down a some links to give you an idea. Something to consider is that Wellington is experiencing a major rental shortage at present, the university students have just returned back to study. This article from January will give you an idea:
https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/pr...-and-shortage-wont-ease-anytime-soon-trade-me

https://tommysrentals.co.nz/
Home | Fullhouse Property Management
Rental Property


----------



## Sweetie48421

Thanks for the recs! I heard it can be difficult to rent there particularly around February. I'm hoping by the time I'm there things will have settled down a bit. My move in date will realistically be May.


----------



## don2285

*Plethora of options online*

Hey there, 

Sorry for replying so late, and not sure if you had landed and settled, and not sure if the information below is going to help much.

Am from india, and reside in lower hutt for the past one year, and found it be pretty flat unlike other hilly areas around wellington. 

Basically there is one mall in Lower hutt, and riverbank market and a beautiful 35km long Hutt river trail, good for walking, running or biking.

You could use this website to check out the train stations,

www.metlink.org.nz

which will give you an idea about the stations on Hutt Valley, then use Trademe.co.nz to hunt around the area for the station that you wish for.

also you can join Vic Deals, and Lower Hutt Buy and Sell groups on FB.

SHout out on how your settlement goes about.

Cheers!!
DON


----------



## Sweetie48421

don2285 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Sorry for replying so late, and not sure if you had landed and settled, and not sure if the information below is going to help much.
> 
> Am from india, and reside in lower hutt for the past one year, and found it be pretty flat unlike other hilly areas around wellington.
> 
> Basically there is one mall in Lower hutt, and riverbank market and a beautiful 35km long Hutt river trail, good for walking, running or biking.
> 
> You could use this website to check out the train stations,
> 
> www.metlink.org.nz
> 
> which will give you an idea about the stations on Hutt Valley, then use Trademe.co.nz to hunt around the area for the station that you wish for.
> 
> also you can join Vic Deals, and Lower Hutt Buy and Sell groups on FB.
> 
> SHout out on how your settlement goes about.
> 
> Cheers!!
> DON





Hi,not a problem! Thanks for replying. I was able to find a place on Trade Me in the CBD a lot quicker/easier than I anticipated so it all worked out for the best. Thanks again!


----------

